# steering wheel slightly off centered to the left



## bloberg19 (Oct 21, 2013)

Thats with every car iv ever owned or worked on even my 2013 cruze is like that when your on the croen of the road the tires are just about the same in hight via suspension travel as then you on the right side of the crown the car is trying to level it self out so the right tires are lower in the suspensionthe the right side and vice versa if you on tjr left of it the wheel will lean to the left its all normal with independent front ends


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Also manually check your air pressure


----------



## MiamiMichael (Mar 12, 2014)

My 2LT 2014 Cruze is 1-month old, and I, too, am very picky.
...but, never noticed that.
I would watch for uneven tire wear.
...perhaps, an alignment issue.
Good luck, emily.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Emily,
Generally you will have a touch of 'off center' wheel input on two lane roads.....this because they are crowned down the center for water runoff.
When you are on a four or six lane highway though, the crowning is so shallow that your wheel input should be virtually center with no input from the driver short of path corrections.
This is based on two assumptions: 1. The tire pressures are equalized and, 2. The front tires have been crossed to be certain there is no 'Radial Pull' a phenomina that makes one tire have more rolling resistance than another.

In the event there is no pull (meaning you can release the wheel at speed at speed and the car does not strongly drift to one side each time you try this) then the car simply needs its tie rod ends adjusted to center the wheel.

None of this is rocket science and a 'Customer Satisfaction' focused dealer should have no problem resolving this.

Good luck!
Rob


----------



## emily925 (Mar 14, 2014)

Thanks everyone! So I feel like even on four lane road, being in the middle lane, the steering wheel is a touch to the left when trying to go straight. I let go and it takes a few seconds to start drifting to the right, so is that an alignment issue or just an off center steering wheel? When I go back into the dealership, I just want to be able to discuss with them what is going on and make it make sense to them!

Thank!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

You migjt also have them hook up the alignment and check for VSC it could be causing your steering wheel to not be centered

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

SneakerFix said:


> Also manually check your air pressure


 I have had a few problems with the 2014 CRUZE but the Steering seems very precise and responsive, almost too sensitive but tight! Why is it better to manually check the air pressure when that information is monitored with the push of a button. I thought the TPMS was to be trusted?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Why is it better to manually check the air pressure when that information is monitored with the push of a button. I thought the TPMS was to be trusted?


Think of it this way, would you use 4 different air gauges to test the pressure of your tires? Each tire you would have some variation in your results, this would be the same as using the TPS system to gauge your tires. Using a good accurate air gauge will get much more accurate results, especially if using the same gauge on all 4 tires. 

The TPS system is only installed on cars to warn you if you are getting a low, not to measure the PSI while airing the tires. I will admit though I have done just that to get all 4 of my tires to match.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

You know I'm going with the Cars electronics. It is a pain and costly around here to buy air. Plus the last 10 Gages were either lost, damaged, or no good anyway. Tires are really inexpensive. I'm done with the old way and I'm going with the new electronic way. All my tires came at 35 PSI according to the Car, the only thing my Dealer did right on the PDI. OnStar wrote me when one Tire was low 3 pounds. If I have problems I'll be sure to report back!


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

I agree the TPMS have some +/- variation. But it is nice to see each tire unlike other vehicles which just tell you a tire is out of spec.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

blk88verde said:


> I agree the TPMS have some +/- variation. But it is nice to see each tire unlike other vehicles which just tell you a tire is out of spec.


I believe it's +/- 3 PSI. That's a lot of variance.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Air and water is free never pay for it. And air pressure changes thru out the day I never trust what the DIC says and I'm a tech


----------



## izzone2000 (Dec 25, 2013)

My 2012 also has this issue. I have to hold it to the left to keep straight down two lane roads, and although not as far to the left, I find myself doing it on wide highways also. Took it to the dealer and they basically told me to put more air in the tires. Going down the same roads in my silverado, the wheel is perfectly straight, so i wouldn't be too quick to dismiss this issue.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

dont buy coilovers....lol


----------



## bloberg19 (Oct 21, 2013)

Thats the difference between a car and a truck the suspension system is totally different from acar in you Silverado you have what is called a double wishbone that meand you have a y looking control arm on top and a y looking control arm on bottom with a special pocket fot the spring to sit in with a hole in the middle fot the shock on the cruze we only have on control arm that is at the bottom with a coilover strut wail it does deliver a better ride and less to go wront when your on a croned road it will always point the wheel to one directions or the other


----------



## izzone2000 (Dec 25, 2013)

bloberg19 said:


> Thats the difference between a car and a truck the suspension system is totally different from acar in you Silverado you have what is called a double wishbone that meand you have a y looking control arm on top and a y looking control arm on bottom with a special pocket fot the spring to sit in with a hole in the middle fot the shock on the cruze we only have on control arm that is at the bottom with a coilover strut wail it does deliver a better ride and less to go wront when your on a croned road it will always point the wheel to one directions or the other


Good to know. thanks


----------

